# ◉ Beary's GFX Shop ◉ - 0 / 5



## Beary (Jul 15, 2014)

Heyo. Welcome to my shop. Technically, it's not a shop, because everything's for free..but that doesn't matter.
I got the idea to open up a shop from *WonderK*. I don't mean to copy, I just want to do what I enjoy. I based the structure of my shop off of their's, because I am horrible at structure.
Basically, I put effects and insert images, mushing them all together and adding some blur and color. Sometimes I may stream, sometimes not. I will only do business with users who have *300+* posts. I don't want to make signatures that nobody ever uses.

*My gallery of completed signatures can be found here.*

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*STYLES*


Special Lighting
( Example request for Fuzzling )




This is a harder kind of signature, so it will take longer than normal.

Effect






Vector ( Sort of )





Denial rate is high. Some signatures will have varying amounts of 'vector'.

Smudge






Splatter
( Not my best, but will make another one. )






Requests-

1 - Kazunari (x)
2 - 
3 - 
4 - 
5 -






----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*PAYMENT*

◉ You are not required to pay anything. TBT donations are appreciated, though. ◉



*RULES *

◉ Have 300 posts or more. Exceptions MAY be made.
◉ Animations are a no-go.
◉ Don't you DARE erase my lil' watermark. I like to take credit for my work, thanks. Don't lie and say YOU made it.
◉ I'm allowed to say no to requests.
◉ Please follow these rules. c;
◉ Respect everyone. If your form is denied, don't throw a fit.
◉ Only request one thing at a time.


*ALSO*

◉ It can take me 20 minutes or more to complete your request depending on my mood, or how many requests I have.
◉ NOTE TO SELF: Take breaks between signatures.

Signature Form in NEXT POST.

​


----------



## Beary (Jul 15, 2014)

*SAMPLE FORM*

Username - LittleBeary
Avatar/Signature -
Render/Stock - Render, Whatever you think is best
Style - Splatter
Color(s) - Blue & White
Text - None
Size - ???
Other - None

Then I'd shove THIS in your face 

@LittleBeary





*ACTUAL FORM HERE*


```
Username - 
Avatar/Signature -
Render/Stock - 
Style -
Color(s) -
Text - 
Size - 
Other -
```

*SHOP IS OFFICIALLY OPEN.*

​


----------



## Aradai (Jul 15, 2014)

I already told you, but I love your work! I'll order!

Username - Sparkanine
Render/Background - Render is here. For the background, wing it gurl.
Render Effects - Just put it at the corner.
Effects - Can I get some hexagon pixels please?
Color(s) - Green and/or white
Text - "Sparkanine" somewhere in it.
Size - Can you make it 400x130, or something close to it? Keep in mind about the text I have under it.
Other - I'll def be tipping hun. Good luck on the shop!


----------



## Beary (Jul 15, 2014)

@Sparkanine

I hope you like it! <33


----------



## Aradai (Jul 15, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> @Sparkanine
> View attachment 56169
> I hope you like it! <33



HnnnnnG I dooooooo! Adding it to my randosig! Thanks so much!


----------



## Beary (Jul 15, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> HnnnnnG I dooooooo! Adding it to my randosig! Thanks so much!



You're welcome! Thanks for the tip ;o;


----------



## Beary (Jul 15, 2014)

I made 2 more sample signatures.


----------



## mishka (Jul 15, 2014)

Username - Mishka
Render/Background - Basic. (any combination of black red and white plz)
Render Effects - idk 
Effects - hexagon
Color(s) - black or red or white or a combination of those
Text - Talga Vassternich.
Size - as big as you can make it 
Other - thanks!


----------



## Beary (Jul 15, 2014)

@mishka


----------



## Beary (Jul 15, 2014)

More sample signatures.
Honestly, if you just shove an image at me, I can make something awesome out of it.


----------



## Beary (Jul 15, 2014)

If anybody's curious about how I make these, I will be streaming and taking requests here.


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 15, 2014)

Username - Luckypinch
/Background - http://www.deviantart.com/art/Background-79612218
Render- 



Spoiler: Pls use every last one :)



  


please use all thank you. 
Render Effects - smoke/glass shards 
Effects - idk
Color(s) - matching background
Text - Mercedes's OCs 
Size - TBT size yo.
Other - put the white and rainbow cat lady sticking out please :3  then on the other side put the puppy and the blue cat lady thank you so much dear! 

Also idc how you have to make them all fit, thank you B <3


----------



## nard (Jul 15, 2014)

Username - Fuzzling
Render - 
Background - http://nobon.boo.jp/wallpapers/mac-2880x1800/mbprd-2880x1800-104.jpg
Render Effects - Mirror
Effects - Glass Fragments, Square Pixels
Color(s) - Purple and Dark blue
Text - Nothing is as cuddly as the Fuzz.
Size - ???
Other - Idk.


Please tell me I did this right. >.< Also, I'm watchin' you stream!~


EDIT: Please try to crop out the background of my render. >.>


----------



## Beary (Jul 15, 2014)

@Luckypinch


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jul 15, 2014)

Username - lynn105
Render/Background - render (x) bg (x)
Render Effects - ??
Effects - wing itttt
Color(s) - blueee
Text - 「lynn105」under it "lemon-hime"
Size -  400x130
Other - B) hi maddy


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 15, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> @Luckypinch



Cnkfnrkedkkekdndief
Offend usher. THANK U SO MUCH!!!!!


----------



## Beary (Jul 15, 2014)

@Fuzzling


----------



## nard (Jul 15, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> @Fuzzling




Gah, it's AWESOME  Thank you! 50 TBT tip c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fuzzling said:


> Gah, it's AWESOME  Thank you! 50 TBT tip c:




So beautiful ;u;


----------



## Beary (Jul 15, 2014)

@Lynn




I worked really hard on this one c:


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jul 15, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> @Lynn
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MADDY THAT IS TOO ADORABLE OKAY THANK YOUU <333


----------



## Beary (Jul 15, 2014)

All signatures created in today's stream.
Join us tomorrow at 3PM PST.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 15, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> All signatures created in today's stream.
> Join us tomorrow at 3PM PST.



Wow, you make these sigs pretty fast!


----------



## Beary (Jul 15, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Wow, you make these sigs pretty fast!



I enjoy it! I've been practicing a lot.
I find I make better sigs without very many limitations.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 15, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> I enjoy it! I've been practicing a lot.
> I find I make better sigs without very many limitations.



Ah, well, keep up these fantastic works!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 15, 2014)

These are so pretty<<(^_^)>I shall hope to vary out my GFX as well<3 Great job, love 'em


----------



## Beary (Jul 15, 2014)

^-^
I'm hoping to make 1 of every color.


----------



## Capella (Jul 15, 2014)

cute good job


----------



## Axeler137 (Jul 15, 2014)

I have to say that your stuff is amazing! Brilliant work. 

Username - Majexs137
Render/Background - This (I know it's a large photo and if it doesn't work out, just let me know and I can find another photo) and Wing It
Render Effects - Whatever you feel would be best. (Wing It, I guess)
Effects - Wing it (?)
Color(s) - Navy/Dark Blue, Black and White
Text - N/A
Size - 500 x 150
Other - Take your time!  Thanks again!


----------



## Beary (Jul 15, 2014)

Axeler137 said:


> I have to say that your stuff is amazing! Brilliant work.
> 
> Username - Majexs137
> Render/Background - This (I know it's a large photo and if it doesn't work out, just let me know and I can find another photo) and Wing It
> ...



I'll work on this tomorrow if you don't mind, since I'm really not feeling very well.


----------



## Axeler137 (Jul 15, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> I'll work on this tomorrow if you don't mind, since I'm really not feeling very well.



No worries! Hope you feel better!


----------



## Beary (Jul 16, 2014)

@Axeler137




I hope you like it. I may have overdone it on the effects cx


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Jul 16, 2014)

Your signatures are great! What are you saving up the TBT for?


----------



## Beary (Jul 16, 2014)

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Your signatures are great! What are you saving up the TBT for?



I'm not. I just appreciate tips.
These signatures are free. ^-^


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Jul 16, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> I'm not. I just appreciate tips.
> These signatures are free. ^-^



lol. Well what do you like to spend tbt on? You are making it hard for me to figure out what to donate. I have a whole whopping 453 tbt. I'm sending you 300. lol


----------



## Beary (Jul 16, 2014)

PrayingMantis10 said:


> lol. Well what do you like to spend tbt on? You are making it hard for me to figure out what to donate.



I was thinking of a username change, to be honest.


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Jul 16, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> I was thinking of a username change, to be honest.



Those name changes will kill you . They cost so much.


----------



## Beary (Jul 16, 2014)

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Those name changes will kill you . They cost so much.



Haha, I know that much. I've already changed once before. 
Thanks for the donation. <3


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Jul 16, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> I was thinking of a username change, to be honest.



Those name changes will kill you . They cost so much. Ah well here's a 100 more. You are getting close


----------



## Axeler137 (Jul 16, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> @Axeler137
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh wow! I really like it! The only thing I would say is that it's a little bright... If that makes sense! Other than that it looks great!


----------



## nard (Jul 16, 2014)

Username - Fuzzling
Render - 
Background - 
Render Effects - None
Effects -  Glass Fragments (Purple), Smoke
Color(s) - Green and Black
Text - Just 5 more minutes... (Above the render)
Size - ?
Other - None.

EDIT: Could you do it during your 3 p.m stream? Love seeing you make it. c:



Could you crop the render again? (I love your signatures, I need another!~ ^-^)


----------



## Beary (Jul 16, 2014)

I got the trial photoshop. I'm loving the diversity of things. Followed a tutorial to make this, but Im suuuper happy with it. Will try to get more familiar with the controls..


----------



## Beary (Jul 16, 2014)

I am starting my stream early because of real life things going on.
Click here to view it.
I am very sorry about the pixelated screen, but my other streaming program crashes my computer. I hope you understand.


----------



## Beary (Jul 16, 2014)

Created during the stream.
Stream is on pause now, as I need to eat.


----------



## Beary (Jul 16, 2014)

Stream will resume for half an hour.
http://www.twitch.tv/endergirl091


----------



## nard (Jul 16, 2014)

Ninja'ed by Beary. c:


----------



## Beary (Jul 16, 2014)

Stream has been paused for life reasons. We will be back at 3PM PST.





Created during the stream.


----------



## Beary (Jul 16, 2014)

*Stream has started.*
Click here to view it and request signatures there.

- - - Post Merge - - -

@Fuzzling

The stream is still going.


----------



## nard (Jul 16, 2014)

D'aww, thanks Beary! Tip! c:


----------



## Beary (Jul 16, 2014)

*Stream has ended. Thank you to those who watched.*


----------



## Beary (Jul 16, 2014)

Bump. c:


----------



## nard (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## Hyperpesta (Jul 17, 2014)

Grr Im new and id like one of them ! Is there a way i would get one


----------



## Beary (Jul 17, 2014)

J o s h said:


> Grr Im new and id like one of them ! Is there a way i would get one



Come back when you have some more posts. Sorry, but I'd rather my work not be wasted.


----------



## Beary (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm still available for signature requests!


----------



## Beary (Jul 18, 2014)

Most recent signatures.


----------



## PrincessBella (Jul 18, 2014)

Username - PrincessBella
Render/Background -  http://www.ppt-backgrounds.net/border-frames/2987-pink-floral-frames-backgrounds
Render Effects - N/A
Effects - Flower
Color(s) - pink and purple
Text -  Mayor Angel Of Kitten
Size -  Big as you can make if fit on one line
Other - Could it have Tia, Ruby and Bella in it - Images


----------



## Beary (Jul 18, 2014)

@PrincessBella


----------



## PrincessBella (Jul 18, 2014)

Thank you amazing


----------



## Beary (Jul 18, 2014)

PrincessBella said:


> Thank you amazing



No problem ^-^


----------



## WonderK (Jul 19, 2014)

Bump. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Beary (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## Lio Fotia (Jul 20, 2014)

Username - C a l l a w a y
Render/Background - This one here
Render Effects - Wing it.
Effects - Whatever I trust you
Color(s) - Cute colours, whatever you want!
Text - Callaway in a cute font!
Size - 500x150
Other - Whatever! Have fun <3​


----------



## Beary (Jul 20, 2014)

C a l l a w a y said:


> Username - C a l l a w a y
> Render/Background - This one here
> Render Effects - Wing it.
> Effects - Whatever I trust you
> ...







I hope you like it! ;//;


----------



## Beary (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## Beary (Jul 20, 2014)

/bumps innocently

I'd appreciate it if people would just give me suggestions if they don't want any more signatures
I need stuff to do to practice >_<


----------



## Axeler137 (Jul 20, 2014)

I don't mind suggesting stuffs :3
Just a lot of my stuff will either be League of Legends or Pokemon


----------



## Beary (Jul 20, 2014)

*cough* I won't be able to make signatures again until tomorrow
My sister won't get her butt off the computer
She's not even being productive and multitasking
she's just watching youtube /grrrrr


----------



## ZeldaSylveon (Jul 20, 2014)

are you still making them? I'd love for you to make me one! I've been looking at everyone else's and they're all so cute! You do a really great job! 
Edit: I don't have 300 posts yet since I just joined about a month ago.. I hope that's okay!

Username - ZeldaSylveon
Render/Background - I'll post it below the order form
Render Effects - wing it 
Effects - rock
Color(s) - whatever colors look good with the picture! 
Text - ZeldaSylveon in a cute font 
Size - idk the sizes?? 
Other -

View attachment 57172


----------



## Axeler137 (Jul 20, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> *cough* I won't be able to make signatures again until tomorrow
> My sister won't get her butt off the computer
> She's not even being productive and multitasking
> she's just watching youtube /grrrrr



Gotta love the siblings! xD


----------



## toastia (Jul 21, 2014)

Username - Prin
Render/Background - Render, Wing it
Render Effects - Mirror
Effects - Square Pixels, Dots, Smoke, Single Paint Splat
Color(s) - Blue & White
Text - you can't sit with the too fly crew
Size - 220x710 pixels
Other - None

Is the text too long?


----------



## Beary (Jul 21, 2014)

ZeldaSylveon said:


> are you still making them? I'd love for you to make me one! I've been looking at everyone else's and they're all so cute! You do a really great job!
> Edit: I don't have 300 posts yet since I just joined about a month ago.. I hope that's okay!
> 
> Username - ZeldaSylveon
> ...



Sorry dear, the image doesn't show up. :c



Prin said:


> Username - Prin
> Render/Background - Render, Wing it
> Render Effects - Mirror
> Effects - Square Pixels, Dots, Smoke, Single Paint Splat
> ...



I would like a render to use ( An image to insert, like a person )
If you don't have one in mind, I can choose one for myself.


----------



## toastia (Jul 21, 2014)

you'll need some serious resizing though :/

Thanks!


----------



## Beary (Jul 21, 2014)

Prin said:


> View attachment 57266
> you'll need some serious resizing though :/
> 
> Thanks!



Lemme finish the tag I'm working on atm, then I'll start yours.


----------



## toastia (Jul 21, 2014)

Oh, and where it says wing it, could you put a sig like yours but with a blue background? 
Sorry if im confusing.


----------



## Beary (Jul 21, 2014)

Prin said:


> Oh, and where it says wing it, could you put a sig like yours but with a blue background?
> Sorry if im confusing.



It's no problem. I'll give it a shot.





Finished this tag. *shakes fist* It was trouble for me.


----------



## toastia (Jul 21, 2014)

Thx again.!


----------



## Beary (Jul 21, 2014)

@Prin




I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## toastia (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanks! I love it


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 21, 2014)

*Username* - Mayor Lark
*Render/Background* - render x
as for the background, some sort of anime scenery?
*Render Effects* - pixely
*Effects* - pixel...y?
*Color(s)* - light blues/whites and whatever goes along with the render
*Text *- Pandora
*Size* - around the size of my sig
*Other* - could you keep the render sharp and in-focus? c: thank you very much!


----------



## ZeldaSylveon (Jul 21, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> Sorry dear, the image doesn't show up. :c



aww poo. maybe if I linked the website? http://www.hdwpapers.com/higurashi_no_naku_koro_ni_wallpaper_for_ipad-wallpapers.html


----------



## Beary (Jul 21, 2014)

ZeldaSylveon said:


> aww poo. maybe if I linked the website? http://www.hdwpapers.com/higurashi_no_naku_koro_ni_wallpaper_for_ipad-wallpapers.html



Is that the render, or the background?


----------



## ZeldaSylveon (Jul 21, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> Is that the render, or the background?



background


----------



## Beary (Jul 21, 2014)

ZeldaSylveon said:


> background



I'm extremely confused...
The render is the image that is placed on top of the background. Are you saying you don't want a render?


----------



## ZeldaSylveon (Jul 21, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> I'm extremely confused...
> The render is the image that is placed on top of the background. Are you saying you don't want a render?



oh gosh sorry! i think it would be the render. my fault i messed up! you can wing the background


----------



## Beary (Jul 21, 2014)

ZeldaSylveon said:


> oh gosh sorry! i think it would be the render. my fault i messed up! you can wing the background



The render needs to be transparent or have a white/black background. It will be difficult to make the image you gave me transparent, so can you please give me a different one?
Thanks.


----------



## ZeldaSylveon (Jul 21, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> The render needs to be transparent or have a white/black background. It will be difficult to make the image you gave me transparent, so can you please give me a different one?
> Thanks.



i found one with a white background. Will this one work? sorry for the troubles


----------



## Beary (Jul 21, 2014)

ZeldaSylveon said:


> i found one with a white background. Will this one work? sorry for the troubles
> View attachment 57348



Im sorry this is dragging on so long, but I may not be able to fit them all in the signature..


----------



## ZeldaSylveon (Jul 21, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> Im sorry this is dragging on so long, but I may not be able to fit them all in the signature..



would it work if you cut the bodies off the bottom two? if not I found a smaller picture. the white fades into blue on one side though.  would that be a problem?


----------



## WonderK (Jul 21, 2014)

ZeldaSylveon said:


> i found one with a white background. Will this one work? sorry for the troubles
> View attachment 57348



Hell. Yes. Higurashi No Naku Koro Ni. Best horror anime.


----------



## Beary (Jul 21, 2014)

ZeldaSylveon said:


> would it work if you cut the bodies off the bottom two? if not I found a smaller picture. the white fades into blue on one side though.  would that be a problem?



Probably not. Go ahead and throw it at me.

@ Mayor Lark




If you don't like the vectors, I can remove them. Just thought they'd fit the render.


----------



## ZeldaSylveon (Jul 21, 2014)

okay,


----------



## Beary (Jul 21, 2014)

ZeldaSylveon said:


> okay, View attachment 57361



That's great.
Thank you.


----------



## Beary (Jul 21, 2014)

@ ZeldaSylveon
This render was quite hard to work with, and I'm extremely tired, so I think I may take a break.
Here is a sample failed attempt.


----------



## ZeldaSylveon (Jul 21, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> @ ZeldaSylveon
> This render was quite hard to work with, and I'm extremely tired, so I think I may take a break.
> Here is a sample failed attempt.



oh that's okay! take as much time as you need!  that one still looks great to me!


----------



## Beary (Jul 21, 2014)

ZeldaSylveon said:


> oh that's okay! take as much time as you need!  that one still looks great to me!



Hehe, I'm a perfectionist. I have an idea to make it much more appealing, but it includes rainbows, and since I found out the render is characters from a horror anime, I don't think they would fit..


----------



## ZeldaSylveon (Jul 21, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> Hehe, I'm a perfectionist. I have an idea to make it much more appealing, but it includes rainbows, and since I found out the render is characters from a horror anime, I don't think they would fit..



i think it might. Metaphorically or something. try it out!


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 21, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> @ Mayor Lark
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yooo sorry I'm replying late; I just saw this! You did a rad job, man. A+ thank you so much for your hard work!


----------



## Beary (Jul 21, 2014)

Mayor Lark said:


> Yooo sorry I'm replying late; I just saw this! You did a rad job, man. A+ thank you so much for your hard work!



Hehe, thank you. ^-^ I really enjoyed making it.


----------



## Beary (Jul 22, 2014)

@ZeldaSylveon




I hope this is better.


----------



## ZeldaSylveon (Jul 22, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> @ZeldaSylveon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh yes it is!! I love it thank you sooo much!! I would love to tip you since I was being difficult..but idk the value of tbt! Like how much 100 is worth to someone??


----------



## Beary (Jul 22, 2014)

ZeldaSylveon said:


> oh yes it is!! I love it thank you sooo much!! I would love to tip you since I was being difficult..but idk the value of tbt! Like how much 100 is worth to someone??



Hehe, I don't need a tip. ^^;

Bump!


----------



## Mango (Jul 22, 2014)

These sigs are very nice! I may come back tomorrow and request one, if thats okay? 

Edit: Ah, crap, I just saw my posts. Is it okay, though? I just started becoming more active. If the answer is no, thast okay!


----------



## Beary (Jul 22, 2014)

Mango said:


> These sigs are very nice! I may come back tomorrow and request one, if thats okay?
> 
> Edit: Ah, crap, I just saw my posts. Is it okay, though? I just started becoming more active. If the answer is no, thast okay!



Hehe, It's no problem. You are welcome to request a sig tomorrow. ^-^


----------



## Beary (Jul 23, 2014)

Bump!


Signature made yesterday.


----------



## Beary (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## Axeler137 (Jul 24, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


>



This one is soooooo cute. Omg
Can I use this in my revolving siggy omgQ


----------



## Beary (Jul 24, 2014)

Axeler137 said:


> This one is soooooo cute. Omg
> Can I use this in my revolving siggy omgQ



Ehe, ty <33
I'm going to make one of each eeveelution ^-^


----------



## Axeler137 (Jul 24, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> Ehe, ty <33
> I'm going to make one of each eeveelution ^-^



Oh please do! I love the eeveelutions. I had a whole eeveelution team once


----------



## Beary (Jul 24, 2014)

Axeler137 said:


> Oh please do! I love the eeveelutions. I had a whole eeveelution team once




Very cool!
And yes, you are welcome to use it.


----------



## Axeler137 (Jul 24, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> Very cool!
> And yes, you are welcome to use it.



Thanks you -bows-


----------



## Beary (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## Music_123 (Jul 25, 2014)

hello littlebeary~
Username - Music_123
Render/Background - render(http://fc07.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2012/041/e/1/candy_1_by_frogstreet13-d4pbn0c.png)
for background,wing it~
Render Effects - i guess put it in the corner
Effects - wing it
Color(s) - yellow
Text - Reach my Feelings
Size - 400x130
Other -thank you.


----------



## Beary (Jul 25, 2014)

Music_123 said:


> hello littlebeary~
> Username - Music_123
> Render/Background - render(http://fc07.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2012/041/e/1/candy_1_by_frogstreet13-d4pbn0c.png)
> for background,wing it~
> ...







Enjoy!


----------



## ZeldaSylveon (Jul 25, 2014)

Beary said:


> I'm going to make one of each eeveelution ^-^



aahh I can't wait to see Sylveon!!


----------



## Beary (Jul 25, 2014)

ZeldaSylveon said:


> aahh I can't wait to see Sylveon!!



Haha, I can tell x'D
Working on Flareon now..


----------



## Qwerty111 (Jul 25, 2014)

Code:Username - Qwerty111
Render/Background - Uhm, Gumi from Vocaloid. If I need to provide a link just tell me >< Wing the bg
Render Effects - Nope
Effects - Rocky Texture
Color(s) - Green, Orange, Light pink
Text - Qwerty
Size - As big as the one in your Sig XD
Other - Love your signatures >w<


----------



## Beary (Jul 25, 2014)

Qwerty111 said:


> Code:Username - Qwerty111
> Render/Background - Uhm, Gumi from Vocaloid. If I need to provide a link just tell me >< Wing the bg
> Render Effects - Nope
> Effects - Rocky Texture
> ...



Will work on yours in a bit c:


----------



## Beary (Jul 26, 2014)

Qwerty111 said:


> Code:Username - Qwerty111
> Render/Background - Uhm, Gumi from Vocaloid. If I need to provide a link just tell me >< Wing the bg
> Render Effects - Nope
> Effects - Rocky Texture
> ...



oop, sorry Dx completely forgot about this. Lemme try to boot my sister off the computer..


----------



## BerryPop (Jul 26, 2014)

Username - BerryPop
Render/Background - http://fc08.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2012/013/f/1/piplup_used_bubble__by_light_fox-d4m8es3.png, Wing it
Render Effects - none
Effects - Image (bubbles maybe?)
Color(s) - Blue & White
Text - Piplup!
Size - 400x100
Other -


----------



## Beary (Jul 26, 2014)

Qwerty111 said:


> Code:Username - Qwerty111
> Render/Background - Uhm, Gumi from Vocaloid. If I need to provide a link just tell me >< Wing the bg
> Render Effects - Nope
> Effects - Rocky Texture
> ...


----------



## Beary (Jul 26, 2014)

BerryPop said:


> Username - BerryPop
> Render/Background - http://fc08.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2012/013/f/1/piplup_used_bubble__by_light_fox-d4m8es3.png, Wing it
> Render Effects - none
> Effects - Image (bubbles maybe?)
> ...


----------



## Beary (Aug 2, 2014)

I'm back after my week vacation!


----------



## Aradai (Aug 2, 2014)

Welcome back! Ee, I want to order, but I don't wanna stress you.


----------



## Capella (Aug 2, 2014)

Username -  ???????????????????????? capella y do u need this 
Render/Background -  Render  x  Stock  z 
Render Effects - Mirror 
Effects -  Flower 
Color(s) - Sky blue 
Text - Soar high 
Size - 400 x 120
Other -
thx u


----------



## Beary (Aug 2, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Welcome back! Ee, I want to order, but I don't wanna stress you.



I NEED PRACTICE PLS DO



Capella said:


> Username -  ???????????????????????? capella y do u need this
> Render/Background -  Render  x  Stock  z
> Render Effects - Mirror
> Effects -  Flower
> ...



okie doke dear


----------



## Aradai (Aug 2, 2014)

Username- Sparkanine
Render/Background: Levi and Hanji please! For the background, wing it.
Render Effects: -
Effects: Square pixels, but only for the background.
Colors: Green and brown
Text: "Recon Corps"
Size: 400x130
Other: -


----------



## Beary (Aug 2, 2014)

Capella said:


> Username -  ???????????????????????? capella y do u need this
> Render/Background -  Render  x  Stock  z
> Render Effects - Mirror
> Effects -  Flower
> ...







ENJOY 83


----------



## Beary (Aug 3, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Username- Sparkanine
> Render/Background: Levi and Hanji please! For the background, wing it.
> Render Effects: -
> Effects: Square pixels, but only for the background.
> ...







I worked really hard on this. Hope you like it! c:


----------



## Capella (Aug 3, 2014)

thx you i love it


----------



## Aradai (Aug 3, 2014)

Beary said:


> I worked really hard on this. Hope you like it! c:


Ah, thank you! I love it, so cute! I'll tip when I get on my computer!


----------



## Beary (Aug 3, 2014)

Capella said:


> thx you i love it





Sparkanine said:


> Ah, thank you! I love it, so cute! I'll tip when I get on my computer!



Ehee thank you both ^-^


----------



## Beary (Aug 4, 2014)

*pokes thread*


----------



## Farobi (Aug 4, 2014)

Can i ask: how do you make the styles? Like the square pixels and dots? :3


----------



## Beary (Aug 4, 2014)

Farobi said:


> Can i ask: how do you make the styles? Like the square pixels and dots? :3



In Photoshop, or in a different application?


----------



## Kazunari (Aug 4, 2014)

Username - Kazunari
Render/Background - Render of Himuro Tatsuya from Kuroko no Basket please! As for the background, I guess any basketball court from google images would be fine, or... Wing it!
Render Effects - Wing it! If I can't just go with that, then I suppose none?
Effects - Square Pixels, Smoke, Glass Fragments? c:
Color(s) - Purple and black
Text - Kazunari. Maybe in a smaller font if you can, "Mirage Shot". ^^
Size - 500x150
Other - Erm... feel free to play around with it o:


----------



## Beary (Aug 4, 2014)

Kazunari said:


> Username - Kazunari
> Render/Background - Render of Himuro Tatsuya from Kuroko no Basket please! As for the background, I guess any basketball court from google images would be fine, or... Wing it!
> Render Effects - Wing it! If I can't just go with that, then I suppose none?
> Effects - Square Pixels, Smoke, Glass Fragments? c:
> ...



I'm redoing the requesting system, so after I finish, can you refill it out please? c:


----------



## Kazunari (Aug 4, 2014)

Beary said:


> I'm redoing the requesting system, so after I finish, can you refill it out please? c:



Ah, sure thing! owo Erm, if it isn't too much trouble, could you maybe leave a visitor message when you're finished? o:


----------



## Beary (Aug 4, 2014)

Kazunari said:


> Ah, sure thing! owo Erm, if it isn't too much trouble, could you maybe leave a visitor message when you're finished? o:



It's absolutely no problem at all! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oop, I'm not going to have access to the computer for the rest of the day, so I will do more tomorrow! Stupid computer time limits smh


----------



## Farobi (Aug 5, 2014)

Beary said:


> In Photoshop, or in a different application?



Photoshop.


----------



## Beary (Aug 5, 2014)

Farobi said:


> Photoshop.



For the squares, or pixels, make a new layer.
Then go to Image > Apply Image. The new layer will have a copy of all the other layers on it.
Next, go to Filter > Pixelate > Mosaic. Set it to any number that looks good to you. Then Sharpen > Sharpen the layer 2 - 4 times.
Last, make the layer Overlay, and erase bits you don't like.

For the dots, just get a halftone brush, make a new layer, click once, and set it to overlay. It's pretty simple, so feel free to fiddle around with it.


----------



## Farobi (Aug 5, 2014)

Beary said:


> For the squares, or pixels, make a new layer.
> Then go to Image > Apply Image. The new layer will have a copy of all the other layers on it.
> Next, go to Filter > Pixelate > Mosaic. Set it to any number that looks good to you. Then Sharpen > Sharpen the layer 2 - 4 times.
> Last, make the layer Overlay, and erase bits you don't like.
> ...


Thank you, senpai ~ I'll try to mess around with these things 

Good luck with your Shop!


----------



## Beary (Aug 5, 2014)

Farobi said:


> Thank you, senpai ~ I'll try to mess around with these things
> 
> Good luck with your Shop!



You're welcome ~
Thank yous ;D


----------



## unravel (Aug 5, 2014)

I love your sigs I'm going to ask request if you are avail


----------



## Beary (Aug 5, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> I love your sigs I'm going to ask request if you are avail



I will be available for requests soon.


----------



## Beary (Aug 14, 2014)

Sorry for the HUUUUGE delay.
I've been slacking off in the way of signatures, so this shop will be closed for a while longer. Sowwy!


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## Droogie (Aug 19, 2014)

Oh that's cute. 

Good luck with your shop c:


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

Droogie said:


> Oh that's cute.
> 
> Good luck with your shop c:



Thanks! ^-^
Reopened after a while, hoping to finally get some requests ;U;


----------



## Droogie (Aug 19, 2014)

Beary said:


> Thanks! ^-^
> Reopened after a while, hoping to finally get some requests ;U;



I'm sure you will, your work is great! I would request, but I don't have any ideas for a signature yet XD


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

Droogie said:


> I'm sure you will, your work is great! I would request, but I don't have any ideas for a signature yet XD



Lolol, I know that feeling


----------



## PockiPops (Aug 19, 2014)

nvm. cx lemme fill out a form


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 19, 2014)

Code:
Username - kawaii cupcakes
Avatar/Signature - signature 
Render/Stock - 



Spoiler



this is the "render"  and the stock is up to you something elegant fun and cute


Style - whatever fits
Color(s) - up to you
Text - Girls Generation
Size - like my madoka sig
Other - thanks!


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> Code:
> Username - kawaii cupcakes
> Avatar/Signature - signature
> Render/Stock -
> ...



I'm sorry, but I am going to need a size. 
Everything else is great.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?) Welcome back! I'll order again huehuehue.

Username - Sparkanine
Avatar/Signature - Signature
Render/Stock - Ugggh I need to stop with the TG renders. Can you please pick a stock that would look best, please?
Style - Er, how about effect?
Color(s) - Red and little bit of blue.
Text - 
Size - 400x150
Other - ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?) Welcome back! I'll order again huehuehue.
> 
> Username - Sparkanine
> Avatar/Signature - Signature
> ...



Mhm.
 ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ooo, I see the downvoter has struck my thread. Nice.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 19, 2014)

356x125 ?


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> 356x125 ?



Great. I'll put you on the OP.


----------



## PockiPops (Aug 19, 2014)

Username - PockiPops
Avatar/Signature - Avatar
Render/Stock - Render (x) Stock (x)
Style - Umm... whatever you think would look good? ;w;
Color(s) - Pink and purple
Text - PockiPops
Size - 100x100
Other - hi cx


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

Beary said:


> Mhm.
> ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)
And I see you improved. A lot. Wow.
i upvoted your thread now. your new examples are stunning.


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

PockiPops said:


> Username - PockiPops
> Avatar/Signature - Avatar
> Render/Stock - Render (x) Stock (x)
> Style - Umm... whatever you think would look good? ;w;
> ...



Okie doke  ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)



Sparkanine said:


> ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)
> And I see you improved. A lot. Wow.
> i upvoted your thread now? your new examples are stunning.



yeyeyeyeye thank yous ~
I closed it so I could change the requesting system and improve some more heheh


----------



## Hyperpesta (Aug 19, 2014)

Username -  Josh
Avatar/Signature - Signature
Render/Stock - 



Spoiler: click











 And wing it on the stock
Style - Ermmm Hows about effect?
Color(s) - Wing It
Text -  "It?s sad that when everyone leaves and all the noise vanishes that I realize just how lonely I am."
Size - 500x150
Other -  Thank you so much!


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

J o s h said:


> Username -  Josh
> Avatar/Signature - Signature
> Render/Stock -
> 
> ...



Mmk.

Will get started on all of these as soon as I have computer access.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 19, 2014)

Username - BellGreen
Avatar/Signature - Signature
Render/Stock - (x)
Style - Effect
Color(s) - Red and Golden
Text - "Love Live" 
Size - Any size that allows me to put one line of text to credit signature makers is fine.
Other -_Thanks! Also, could you put that one pixel border if you can?_


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

BellGreen said:


> Username - BellGreen
> Avatar/Signature - Signature
> Render/Stock - (x)
> Style - Effect
> ...



Gotcha.
All slots are filled.


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 19, 2014)

ur cute


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> ur cute



She is.


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> ur cute



ty <3





Sparkanine said:


> She is.



I feel honored

@Sparkanine


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

Beary said:


> @Sparkanine



Thank you Beary <<<3333


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Thank you Beary <<<3333



No problem. ;3


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 19, 2014)

Do you have a shop ._.


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

Gregriii said:


> Do you have a shop ._.



This..is a shop.


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 19, 2014)

Beary said:


> This..is a shop.



Really? Sarcasm off. I didn't see it D: (The shop) xd maybe later I make a request :3


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

Gregriii said:


> Really? Sarcasm off. I didn't see it D: (The shop) xd maybe later I make a request :3



It's in the title..heh.


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 19, 2014)

Beary said:


> It's in the title..heh.


I didn't see that thread, not the title of the shop xD


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

Gregriii said:


> I didn't see that thread, not the title of the shop xD



I..don't understand.


----------



## Mayor Jessica (Aug 19, 2014)

These are really cool and cute I need to post more


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

Mayor Jessica said:


> These are really cool and cute I need to post more



hehe, only 50 more to go! You can do it! xD


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 19, 2014)

Beary said:


> I..don't understand.



That I didn't noticed that you had a shop


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

@Kawaii Cupcakes:
Sorry, I didn't look at your render before, but it's too pixelated, and not fit for the size of tag you ordered. Your request will be on hold until you give me a new render.
Thanks. c:


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 19, 2014)

Beary said:


> @Kawaii Cupcakes:
> Sorry, I didn't look at your render before, but it's too pixelated, and not fit for the size of tag you ordered. Your request will be on hold until you give me a new render.
> Thanks. c:



Said it already, but looks great, Maddy Good luck and have fun huhu<3


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks Sasha ^u^

@PockiPops:


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 19, 2014)

Does this work?


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> Does this work?View attachment 63484



...That even less so.
Sorry, but I'd prefer a single person. 
I'm a picky person, I apologize.


----------



## PockiPops (Aug 20, 2014)

Beary said:


> Thanks Sasha ^u^
> 
> @PockiPops:


Eeeee! Thank yoooou! :3


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 20, 2014)

unoooo how about this? - http://th06.deviantart.net/fs71/PRE/f/2014/175/3/d/seohyun__snsd__png_render_by_van1512-d7nrks9.png

- - - Post Merge - - -

but text is "SING"


----------



## Beary (Aug 20, 2014)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> unoooo how about this? - http://th06.deviantart.net/fs71/PRE/f/2014/175/3/d/seohyun__snsd__png_render_by_van1512-d7nrks9.png
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> but text is "SING"



That may do. Let me try it out.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 21, 2014)

Username - Sparkanine
Avatar/Signature - Signature
Render/Stock - [x]
Style - Smudge
Color(s) - Blue and black (a very intricate wound )
Text - 
Size - 400x130
Other - Good luck in school!


----------



## Beary (Aug 21, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Username - Sparkanine
> Avatar/Signature - Signature
> Render/Stock - [x]
> Style - Smudge
> ...



Mhm, gotcha. Thankies <33


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

@ J o s h:






Hope it's okay.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 23, 2014)

Beary said:


> @ J o s h:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Josh was #2 on the list but got his request first :/

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beary said:


> Requests-
> 
> 1- Kawaii Cupcakes (x)
> 2 - J o s h (x)
> ...


​


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> Josh was #2 on the list but got his request first :/
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -



I'm so sorry, I completely forgot! I'll get your done soon.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 23, 2014)

It's ok


----------



## Hyperpesta (Aug 24, 2014)

Thank you for the sig Beary


----------



## Beary (Aug 24, 2014)

@ Kawaii Cupcakes:


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 24, 2014)

Beary said:


> @ Kawaii Cupcakes:



OMG ITS BEAUTIFUL 

AAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

*hugs

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'll put it in when I get the chance


----------



## nard (Aug 25, 2014)

Username - Fuzzling
Avatar/Signature - Avatar
Render/Stock - Render owo Stock owo
Style - Effect
Color(s) - Black, a little dark blue
Text - None
Size - 98 x 100
Other - I need to get rid of the dog getting hit by a frisbee xD


----------



## Beary (Aug 27, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> Username - Fuzzling
> Avatar/Signature - Avatar
> Render/Stock - Render owo Stock owo
> Style - Effect
> ...



Okie doke.


----------



## Beary (Aug 27, 2014)

@BellGreen:





Hope you like it.


----------



## LunaLight (Aug 28, 2014)

Your work is so beautiful  I'd like to order a GFX to add to my signature!

*Username:* Kalel Kitten
*Avatar/Signature:* Signature


Spoiler: Render










 *Style:* Anything that you think looks nice  Surprise me!
*Colors:* Hmmm... Dark blue and black. 
*Text:* "Nothing lasts forever"
*Size:* The size of my current ones, if you can 
*Other:* Thank you so much for doing these <3


----------



## nard (Aug 28, 2014)

Kalel Kitten said:


> Your work is so beautiful  I'd like to order a GFX to add to my signature!
> 
> *Username:* Kalel Kitten
> *Avatar/Signature:* Signature
> ...




Two things. 

1. You didn't give her a stock. ( Even if you don't want one, you should still tell her "wing it". )

2 That's not a render. It has a white background, renders have transparent backgrounds.

Sorry if I sound rude, needed to point this out.


----------



## LunaLight (Aug 28, 2014)

There's no need to be rude about it. The stock is 1, obviously. And _okay then sir, I'll go ahead and make it transparent myself if it'll make you happy. _

- - - Post Merge - - -

 I actually checked and it is transparent actually.

Thanks though.


----------



## nard (Aug 28, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> *Sorry if I sound rude, needed to point this out.*




I can't tell if you're being sarcastic. And I don't know what "the stock is 1, obviously" means. And also, your image is not transparent.



Spoiler: Look.









It doesn't blend into the background. Transparent means no background, not a white one.

She also needs a size, she doesn't know the size of the ones you have.


----------



## LunaLight (Aug 28, 2014)

'K.


----------



## Beary (Aug 28, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> Two things.
> 
> 1. You didn't give her a stock. ( Even if you don't want one, you should still tell her "wing it". )
> 
> ...



Calm ur jets, friend. I'm a bit less strict then others, I can make it transparent.
In all seriousness, I have to deny yours, Kitten. I need a size.


----------



## LunaLight (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm calm. I just hate when people get in the middle of things. 

M'kay.


----------



## Beary (Aug 28, 2014)

Kalel Kitten said:


> I'm calm. I just hate when people get in the middle of things.
> 
> M'kay.



I know, I hate it as well.
Repost your request when you have a size, please.


----------



## LunaLight (Aug 28, 2014)

Beary said:


> I know, I hate it as well.
> Repost your request when you have a size, please.



 I think it may be 500 x 150 ~


----------



## Beary (Aug 28, 2014)

Kalel Kitten said:


> I think it may be 500 x 150 ~



Repost your request, please.


----------



## LunaLight (Aug 28, 2014)

Argh

*Username:* Kalel Kitten
*Avatar/Signature:* Signature


Spoiler: Render










 *Style:* Anything that you think looks nice ~
*Colors:* Dark blue and black. 
*Text:* "Nothing lasts forever"
*Size:* 500 x 150


----------



## Beary (Aug 28, 2014)

Kalel Kitten said:


> Argh
> 
> *Username:* Kalel Kitten
> *Avatar/Signature:* Signature
> ...



Sorry this is such a hassle. I like the information to be on one post so  I don't have to look on different pages.
Thanks anyways. Accepted.


----------



## LunaLight (Aug 28, 2014)

No problem, I completely understand. Thank you!


----------



## Beary (Aug 29, 2014)

@Sparkanine:


----------



## LunaLight (Aug 29, 2014)

Bump ~


----------



## Aradai (Aug 29, 2014)

Beary said:


> @Sparkanine:


Thank you Beary! <3


----------



## Jawile (Aug 29, 2014)

Username - Jawile
Avatar/Signature - Avatar
Render/Stock - Render, no stock
Style - Splatter
Color(s) - Pink
Text - none
Size - 150x100
Other - None

<3


----------



## Mayor Jessica (Aug 29, 2014)

Username - Mayor Jessica
Avatar/Signature - Signature ^u^
Render/Stock - 



Spoiler: stock













Spoiler: render










Style - special lighting, vector, or reg effect (feel free to choose one that fits)
Color(s) - White-ish light green? idk lol
Text - Master, I have one final request
Size - 400 x 150
Other - Thank you so much ^u^ (sorry i couldnt find a render that is transparent if i need to fine a new one pls do tell)


----------



## Beary (Sep 1, 2014)

Jawile said:


> Username - Jawile
> Avatar/Signature - Avatar
> Render/Stock - Render, no stock
> Style - Splatter
> ...





Mayor Jessica said:


> Username - Mayor Jessica
> Avatar/Signature - Signature ^u^
> Render/Stock -
> 
> ...



Accepted.


----------



## Beary (Sep 2, 2014)

@ Fuzzling:






@ Kitten:






@ Jawile:






@ Mayor Jessica


----------



## nard (Sep 3, 2014)

Aww, I love it! Thanks Beary <3


----------



## LunaLight (Sep 3, 2014)

Oh my gosh thank you so much! It's so amazing <3


----------



## Jawile (Sep 3, 2014)

Thanks, you're the best <3


----------



## Mayor Jessica (Sep 3, 2014)

Thank you ^^


----------



## Beary (Sep 3, 2014)

Thanks, guys.

Bump.


----------



## Beary (Sep 6, 2014)

Buuump ~


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 6, 2014)

Username - Kazunari
Avatar/Signature - Signature, please!
Render/Stock - Komaeda Nagito from Dangan Ronpa 2! For the stock... totally up to you. Whatever looks good, I trust you ^^
Style - Effect
Color(s) - Green
Text - Kazunari, and "Super High School Level Good Luck" if you can (without the quotations)? If not, then just my username is fine c:
Size - 500x150 
Other - Hm... Don't think so. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Beary (Sep 6, 2014)

Kazunari said:


> Username - Kazunari
> Avatar/Signature - Signature, please!
> Render/Stock - Komaeda Nagito from Dangan Ronpa 2! For the stock... totally up to you. Whatever looks good, I trust you ^^
> Style - Effect
> ...



Accepted.


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

@Kazunari


----------



## Cam1 (Sep 21, 2014)

Username - PokeCam420 
Avatar/Signature - Signature
Render/Stock - Celestia Ludenberg from Danganronpa
Style - Special Lighting..? If not, then Splatter
Color(s) - Red
Text - Satan-spawn Gambler
Size - 500x150 
Other - Thank you Beary! Now to add you to the credits on my sig


----------



## Cam1 (Sep 22, 2014)

Free Bump for Beary


----------



## Beary (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Goth (Jan 11, 2015)

Username - GaMERCaT
Avatar/Signature - Signature
Render/Stock - x
Style - Effect
Color(s) - Red and White
Text - I'll never wake up without an overdose
Size - as big as you can make it
Other - none


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 12, 2015)

Username - Chiisanacx
Avatar/Signature - Signature please C:
Render/Stock - for the render http://www.renders-graphics.com/image/upload/normal/36876293.png For the stock you decide ! :3 
Style - Special lighting please c: 
Color(s) - Aqua bluey thing make it look like water c:
Text - I only swim free
Size - 500x150 
Other - I really like your signatures!!


----------

